# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Visita a la presa de Alqueva (Portugal)

## F. Lázaro

Hola amigos y compañeros del foro.

El pasado sábado, hicimos una visita el amigo Fede, su esposa, su hijo y un servidor a la presa más grande de Europa. Una impresionante, bella y espectacular presa de Alqueva, con su imponente charco de 4.150 Hm3 de capacidad, que en el momento de la visita, podría albergar algo así como 3.500 Hm3  :Smile: 

Un embalse cuya longitud, desde la presa hasta la cola del embalse, es de 83 km. Tiene una profundidad máxima de 152 m. Su recortada costa tiene una longitud de 1160 km., equivalente al total del litoral marítimo portugués  :EEK!: 

Pero antes de pasar con el reportaje gráfico de la visita, vamos a dar una pequeña introducción  :Wink: 



El Complejo de usos múltiples de Alqueva, es de importancia estratégica para el desarrollo de la región del Alentejo interior, en la zona sur de Portugal. Tiene como grandes objetivos la constitución de una reserva estratégica de agua, con un volumen máximo de 4.150 Hm3, que aseguran el abastecimiento privado e industrial, la implantación de irrigación de un gran área de tierra, combatiendo así la desertización acusada reinante en la zona, además también de la producción de energía eléctrica, todo ello, diversificando las actividades económicas de la región.

El Complejo de usos múltiples de Alqueva, está constuido por:

* Presa de Alqueva: Situada en el río Guadiana,  con 4.150 Hm3 de capacidad, al NW de Moura y ligeramente aguas arriba de la desembocadura del río Ardila, llegando la cola del mismo a unos 20 kilómetros aguas abajo de la ciudad de Badajoz.
* La central hidroeléctrica de Alqueva, situada en el pie de presa, que consta de dos grupos turbinas/bombas de unos 120 MW cada uno.
* El azud de Pedrógao, de gravedad, con 43 mt de altura sobre cimientos y 54 Hm3 de capacidad. Se encuentra a unos 23 Km aguas abajo de Alqueva, haciendo de contra-embalse y permitiendo el uso de los grupos reversibles.

*PRESA DE ALQUEVA*

La presa de Alqueva es del tipo bóveda de doble curvatura, en hormigón vibrado, con estribos artificiales en ambas márgenes. La cerrada presenta una forma trapezoidal con una acentuada longitud en el fondo, siendo la margen derecha un poco mas abrupta que la izquierda. En el margen izquierdo el estribo artificial se justifica por las características geotécnicas del macizo de cimentación mas que por las condiciones topográficas de dicho margen. El estribo izquierdo fue concebido para conseguir simetría en la inserción de la bóveda en el valle, permitiendo incorporar así dos aliviaderos de superficie.

La bóveda tiene una altura máxima de 96 metros sobre cimientos, una relación cuerda/altura de 3,3 y un volumen de hormigón de 537.000 m3. Sus arcos horizontales, de directriz parabólica, son simétricos, teniendo el arco de coronación un desarrollo de 348 mt y un espesor constante de 7 mt. En cuanto al arco de base, con 140,26 mt de desarrollo, tiene un espesor que varía entre 30 mt en el centro (valor teórico) y 33 mt en los arranques. El contacto con la cimentación el espesor de la bóveda varía entre 33 mt en el fondo del valle y 21,32 mt junto a los estribos. El estribo del margen izquierdo tiene 50 mt de desarrollo una altura variable entre 52,5 y 39 mt, en tanto el estribo del margen derecho tiene un desarrollo de 60 mt y una altura variable comprendida entre 52,5 y 27 mt.


*GEOLOGIA DE LA ZONA Y DE LA CERRADA*

La presa está implantada en un valle bastante largo, con macizo de fundación de buena calidad en el margen derecho y  en el fondo del valle, constituido por esquistos verdes poco alterados y de elevado módulo de deformabilidad. Una situación diferente se verifica en relación con el filadio existente en la ladera izquierda, accidente geológico denominado falla 22, el cual, a pesar de encontrarse razonablemente conservado, presenta módulos de deformabilidad del orden de la mitad de los esquistos verdes.

Este accidente geológico está constituido por dos fallas aproximadamente paralelas, las denominadas falla 22C y 22D, que limitan respectivamente el muro y el techo de la denominada falla 22, con espesores variables entre 3 y 7 mt en la zona mas superficial y superiores a 12 mt bajo el aliviadero de superficie. Estas fallas 22C y 22D presentan potencias variables con intrusiones de material arcilloso de espesor variable entre decenas de centímetros hasta valores superiores a un metro, limitando un material constituido por filadio triturado y fracturado. En las zonas de mayor proximidad entre ellas el filadio se encuentra bastante triturado asemejándose a una única falla.

La definición de la solución de proyecto para el tratamiento de la falla 22 se apoyó en estudios de simulación mediante un estudio tridimensional de elementos finitos que modelizan la presa y el macizo de cimentación, en el cual se incluía la modelización de la mencionada falla 22.

Se realizaron diversos estudios de sensibilidad atribuyendo al material de la misma diversos módulos de deformabilidad, y considerando las acciones del peso propio, presión hidrostática y onda térmica anual, llegando a la conclusión de la necesidad de proceder a un refuerzo en la cimentación del estribo izquierdo.

Se definió entonces una solución que incluía las tres siguientes zonas de tratamiento diferenciado:

* Excavación a cielo abierto y reconstitución con hormigón, desde la intersección de la falla con la superficie de excavación de la cimentación hasta el bloque 3-4 de presa.

* Substitución integral por hormigón del material de la caja de la falla, a partir de galerías en su interior, desde el bloque 3-4 hasta el bloque 2-3.

* Emparrillado de elementos de hormigón, construidos a partir de galerías, excavadas en el interior de la falla, en la zona bajo el bloque 1-2 de la presa y el aliviadero de superficie de la ladera izquierda.

*ORGANOS DE DESAGÜE*

* Dos aliviaderos de superficie, de tipo frontal, uno con único vano integrado en el estribo derecho de la presa y el otro con dos vanos situado en posición adyacente al estribo izquierdo. Las capacidades máximas de descarga son 2.100 y 2 X 2.100 m3/s respectivamente. Cada uno de aliviaderos de superficie está constituido por una zona aproximación, una estructura de entrada, un canal y una estructura terminal en trampolín. Las entradas están constituidas por soleras frontales provistas de compuertas Taintor 19 mt de anchura y 14 mt de altura, maniobradas por servomotores.

* Dos desagües de medio fondo constituidos por conductos blindados que atraviesan la presa, cada uno previsto para un caudal máximo de descarga de 1.750 m3/s. Las estructuras de entrada se disponen en ménsula desde el paramento de la presa. Los conductos tienen una sección de 7X9 m2 y una longitud de 35 mt, estando provistos a la salida de compuertas de segmento para regulación de caudales.

*CENTRAL Y SUBESTACION ELECTRICA*

La central es de tipo pie de presa de planta rectangular con su mayor dimensión sensiblemente perpendicular al eje del río. Se desarrolla entre los desagües de medio fondo y estará equipada con dos grupos reversibles de eje vertical, distanciados 24 mt, constituidos por turbinas –bomba tipo Francis y por alternadores– motores síncronos trifásicos directamente acoplados a la máquina hidráulica.

Cada turbina–bomba estará servida por un circuito hidráulico independiente dimensionado para un caudal máximo de 210 m33/s. Los trazados en planta de cada circuito están mas condicionados por su encaje entre la presa y la ataguía que por la distancia entre ejes de grupos. Así al tener las tomas una distancia de 15 mt entre ejes el trazado del circuito G2 es rectilíneo mientras que el trazado del G1 es ligeramente curvo.

Cada toma está compuesta por una torre cilíndrica, de maniobra de compuertas, unida al paramento aguas arriba de la presa por una trompa a través de la cual se realiza la admisión de agua, en el funcionamiento como turbina, y la restitución en el funcionamiento como bomba. Cada trompa constituye un bloque independiente y está subdividida por un tajamar cental que origina dos secciones de entrada, cada sección tiene unas dimensiones de 20 mt de altura y 5,65 mt de anchura, equipadas con rejillas metálicas desmontables que pueden ser extraídas, mediante guías de rodadura, por la plataforma coronación de las torres a la cota 154.

Cada conducción dispone de una compuerta de seguridad, de tipo vagón, de 5,5 x 7,7 mt de dimensiones accionada un servomotor situado en la cota 154. Aguas arriba de esta compuerta existen ranuras destinadas a la colocación de una compuerta – ataguía de emergencia; de esta manera se posibilita el acceso en seco en el interior de la torre y la eventual reparación de la compuerta de seguridad.

Los circuitos hidráulicos, a partir de las secciones de transición, están constituidos por conductos metálicos de 7 mt de diámetro. Estas conducciones se desarrollan en plano inclinado hasta el eje, a cota 62, del cono de reducción, de 7 a 5,6 mt, de entrada en la cámara espiral. Las conducciones están dotadas de juntas flexibles entre los bloqes de la presa y de la subestación.

El tubo de aspiración de cada grupo está dividido, por el centro, mediante un tajamar de hormigón, por lo que cada salida tiene dos secciones. Cada una de ellas, con dimensiones de 6,5 x 6 m2, dispone de una compuerta - ataguía para ser maniobrada con presiones equilibradas; su accionamiento se realiza mediante un servomotor colocado en la plataforma a cota 96,00.

La restitución de los grupos fue concebida de manera de obtener la mejor adaptación entre las líneas de corriente y el contorno de los conductos. Esta salida se encuentra protegida por rejillas metálicas pues en bombeo actúa como toma.

*Características principales de la presa.*

Presa: 

• Tipo: bóveda de doble curvatura con estribos de gravedad
• Altura máxima sobre cimientos: 96,00 M.
• Desarrollo de coronación: 458,0 M. (348 + 60,0 + 50,0)
• Relación cuerda – altura: 3,3
• Cota de coronación: 154,0
• Espesores máx/mín de la bóveda: 33,0 – 7,0 M.
• Espesores máx/mín de los estribos: 52,0 – 32,0 M (der) y 42,0 – 24,0 M (izq)

Aliviaderos de superficie 

• Número: 2
• Número de vanos: 1 + 2
• Cota de umbral: 139,0
• Longitud de cada vano: 19,0 M.
• Altura de cada vano: 14,0 M
• Tipo de compuertas: Segmento accionadas por servomotor.
• Capacidad máxima de descarga: 3 x 2.100 m3/s.

Desagües de medio fondo 

• Número de desagües: 2
• Cota de la solera de entrada: 92,0
• Área de cada desagüe: 7 x9 M2.
• Regulación : compuertas de sector a la salida.
• Capacidad máxima de descarga: 2 x 1.750 m3/s.

Desagüe de fondo
 • Diámetro: 3 M.
• Longitud: 228 M.
• Capacidad máxima de descarga: 160 M3/s.

Avenidas 
• Avenida máxima probable: 12.000 M3/s.
• Capacidad máxima de desagüe: 9.600 M3/s.
• Laminación de la avenida máxima entre cotas: 152,0 y 153,0

Circuitos hidráulicos y grupos 

• Número de circuitos: 2
• Diámetro de cada circuito: 7 M.
• Longitud de cada circuito: 103 M.
• Número de grupos reversibles: 2
• Potencia de cada grupo como generador: 129,6 MW.
• Potencia de cada grupo como bomba: 110,3 MW.
• Caudal de cada grupo como turbina: 203,2 M3/s.
• Caudal de cada grupo como bomba: 170,48 M3/s.
• Altura de agua como turbina: 71,1 M.
• Altura de agua como bomba: 61,46 M.

Volúmenes principales de obra 

• Hormigón en presa: 537.000 M3
• Hormigón en estribos: 150.000 M3
• Otros hormigones en masa: 65.000 M3
• Hormigón armado en estructuras: 350.000 M3
• Superficie encofrada: 250.000 M2
• Acero en armaduras: 12.000 Tn.

Fuente: http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...ro_3407_09.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

...sobre el aliviadero del estribo izquierdo  :Smile: 

















Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo Federico, hola a todos.

Impresionante toda la información, ahora que más impresionante es ver esas compuertas en directo y no digo nada si algún dia llega a desaguar por ellas, magnífico trabajo y magníficas fotos, mi enhorabuena.

Más tarde pondre algunas fotos de las que hice yo, por cierto una pregunta según he leído, copio y pego.

Avenidas 
 Avenida máxima probable: 12.000 M3/s.
 Capacidad máxima de desagüe: 9.600 M3/s.
 Laminación de la avenida máxima entre cotas: 152,0 y 153,0

La avenida máxima probable supera la capacidad máxima de desagüe, como les pille con el embalse lleno, ¿qué podría pasar si la avenida es la máxima probable?.....¡que tiemblen los Portugueses!....aguas abajo.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buenas imágenes y muy buena la información.
Por otro lado no te preocupes tanto amigo Fede, un metro final en Alqueva equivale a unos 250 Hm3 (es la superficie en Km2 que tiene el embalse según Wikipedia) que por diferencia entre lo que llega y sale por los desagües da para aguantar la avenida máxima durante más de 29 horas seguidas.

----------


## cantarin

Hola F. Lázaro

Madre de mi vida... ¡Ese si que es un monstruo de verdad!!! y¿ bueno solo hay que cruzar la frontera para ir a verlo no? jejeje. Muy interesante

Muchas gracias por la información, chico eres un fenómeno de los datos y del calculo de presas... ¡¡¡¡ Pero como te tiene el ministerio por ahí suelto!!!! ¡Contigo solucionaban todos los problemas de agua! jejejeje. Las fotos son de matricula de honor "suma cum lauden".

Muchas gracias Perdiguera por la explicación, yo hubiera preguntado lo mismo, pero sabios como tú nos sacan de la duda. 

Recibir los dos un fuerte abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias Perdiguera por la explicación, yo hubiera preguntado lo mismo, pero sabios como tú nos sacan de la duda. 
> 
> Recibir los dos un fuerte abrazo


No se merecen las gracias y nada de nada en lo de sabio, sólo soy un aprendiz con ilusiones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

... ahora del aliviadero de vano único del estribo derecho  :Wink: 

14 metros de altura y 19 de anchura... la fuerza del servomotor debe ser terrorífica para levantar semejante mole de hierro  :EEK!: 










Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

!!!!!Vaya mostruo!!!!

He intentado sacar una foto con el IGN pero no me deja. La costa que tiene es un no acabar de reculas.

 F. Lázaro, empezamos con una barca en Marzo a pescarlas y en un año no hemos dado la vuelta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y con esto, hasta dentro de un rato  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> !!!!!Vaya mostruo!!!!
> 
> He intentado sacar una foto con el IGN pero no me deja. La costa que tiene es un no acabar de reculas.
> 
>  F. Lázaro, empezamos con una barca en Marzo a pescarlas y en un año no hemos dado la vuelta


Jajajajaja, además que sí  :Stick Out Tongue: , hay reculas para aburrir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pues había unos buenos bichitos en las embocaduras de los aliviaderos. Había unos buenos grupitos de alburnos despavoridos y se veían pasar de vez en cuando algunos bassecitos muy buenecitos  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Como ha dicho el amigo F. Lázaro el sábado pasado tuve el placer de acompañarlo en la visita a la presa y el embalse de Alqueva, de la que quede totalmente impresionado, tanto de la presa en si como de las vistas que ya os iremos enseñando, aquí os dejo 10 fotos hechas en la presa, espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## sergi1907

Magníficas fotos F.Lázaro y Fede :EEK!: 

Poder estar en esa auténtica maravilla debe ser impresionante :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por compartirlas con todos nosotros.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Sergi, por lo que me toca, la verdad es que fue un placer visitarlo y mucho más con el amigo Federico que de embalses y presas sabe tela marinera, aquí os dejo otras 10, espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ARAGORM

Muchas gracias por la información y esas magnificas fotos F.Lázaro y Fede, ¡vaya pedazo de embalse! ¿y eso coge en portugal?.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos. Me alegro de que os gusten.

Preciosas imágenes Fede. La zona de las placas se me olvidó fotografiarlas  :Embarrassment: . Lástima que no estuviera abierto el aparcamiento de arriba  :Frown: , desde ahí hay unas vistas preciosas, pero... :Embarrassment: 




> ¿ bueno solo hay que cruzar la frontera para ir a verlo no?


Así es, está cerca de la frontera  :Wink: 




> Muchas gracias por la información, chico eres un fenómeno de los datos y del calculo de presas... ¡¡¡¡ Pero como te tiene el ministerio por ahí suelto!!!! ¡Contigo solucionaban todos los problemas de agua!


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  En este caso sólo me he limitado a dos acciones: pulsar Ctrl+C y luego Ctrl+V  :Embarrassment: 




> ¿y eso coge en portugal?.


Efectivamente. En Portugal hay unas presas preciosas  :Smile: : Alqueva, Alto Lindoso, Agueira (esta ya puse algo sobre ella), la que está en el río Zezere... hay unas cuantas muy buenas y por supuesto, preciosas  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mañana más... :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡madre mia, lo que me perdi el sabado!. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Gracias Fede y F. Lazaro, en otra ocasion espero no tener nada para poder realizar esa visita.
La suerte es que me pude acercar a Iznajar el domingo. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas las panorámicas F. Lázaro, y gracia a todos por vuestros comentarios. 

Voy con otra tirada desde la orilla del embalse, cruzando el puente antes de llegar a Aldeia da Luz, espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Estas dos, parece que se han ahogado este invierno pasado.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes del Ponte da Ribeira de Alcarrache Fede  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Madre mía el charco que hay ahí... perfecto para tirar unas cañitas de carp-fishing... De aquí a unos cuantos años va a haber carpas como burras ahí metidas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Fede y F. Lázaro

Vaya pedazo de reportaje que nos habeís presentado. Es una gozada ver esas fotos, madre mia que preciosidad de fotos. Como dice el amigo Ben-Amar lo que nos perdimos el fin de semana. 

Muchas gracias por ese reportaje. Un saludo amigos.

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------


## F. Lázaro

El Puente del Guadiana, viaducto entre Mourao y Reguengos de Monsaraz.













Ahora, unas panorámicas

Ahí estaba Fede, al lado del agua, preparándose para darle caña al disparador de su cámara  :Smile: 


La misma panorámica anterior, pero más abierta. Ha quedado un poco mal, pues en las imágenes de la izquierda no daba el sol y en las imágenes de la derecha, se quitó la nube que lo tapaba y daba el amigo Lorenzo, por eso se ve esa diferencia... :Frown: 


Un saludo.

----------


## manuelra

Uno de los mejores reportajes y fotos que he visto, felicidades!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Uno de los mejores reportajes y fotos que he visto, felicidades!


Muchas gracias manuelra  :Smile: . Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Habéis terminado o quedan más?
Lo digo para esperarme a felicitaros o hacerlo ahora porque como dice manuelra son un conjunto de imágenes maravillosas que hacen un reportaje espectacular.
Felicidades a ambos.

----------


## juanlo

Extraordinario reportaje compañeros. Seguro que habeis disfrutado de lo lindo viendo este coloso.
Gracias por compartir esas fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias F.Lázaro y Fede por acercarnos este monstruo para que lo podamos conocer. El reportaje fotográfico y la información se merecen un "10"

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Seguro que habeis disfrutado de lo lindo viendo este coloso.


Y tanto... ver este embalse para nosotros, es lo mismo que llevar a un peque a Disneyland o algo así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> ¿Habéis terminado o quedan más?


Queda queda todavía... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias amigos, por vuestros comentarios y halagos, voy con otra tirada, después de difrutar de las imágenes que ha puesto el amigo F. Lázaro.

Las 3 primeras están tomadas en el pueblo de Aldeia da Luz, éste pueblo por lo que me dijo F. Lázaro es nuevo, ya que el antiguo quedo bajo las aguas.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Las siguientes están tomadas desde el puente entre Mourao y Reguengos de Monsaraz.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En lo alto de cerro se ve el pueblo de Monsaraz y su castillo.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aguas abajo del puente, alguien va de pesca.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero os haya gustado, aun hay más, tu turno amigo F. Lázaro, a ver con que nos sorpendes ahora.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las 3 primeras están tomadas en el pueblo de Aldeia da Luz, éste pueblo por lo que me dijo F. Lázaro es nuevo, ya que el antiguo quedo bajo las aguas.


Así es... una parte triste de la construcción de este embalse  :Frown: 

Había un documental muy emotivo del éxodo de los habitantes de Aldeia da Luz. En este enlace de youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DxgyQIwYlU, hay un fragmento muy emotivo de ese documental. Tremendas las palabras de los habitantes... :Frown: 





> aun hay más, tu turno amigo F. Lázaro, a ver con que nos sorpendes ahora.


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Pues ya sabes lo que toca mañana, una gozada...jejeje  :Wink: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, lo que me perdí... :Frown: . Eso si que es una taintor, y no las que vemos aquí. Para comentar todas las tiradas de fotos, tendría que escribir una biblia, pero creo que lo puedo resumir en un par de palabras:

Impresionante y Espectacular.


Felicidades a los dos  :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias embalses al 100%. Ya sabes, Alqueva no se va a mover de allí (bueno, esperemos que no lo haga  :Embarrassment: : :Stick Out Tongue: ), así que cuando quieras, hacemos otra visita... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bueno, vamos con otra tiradita de imágenes. Esta vez, desde el área de descanso que había en Monsaraz.











Fede con el objetivo, habrá podido hacer capturas mucho mejores desde aquí. Mi cutre-zoom digital, no da más de sí  :Embarrassment: 

Mañana más... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Federico, no creas que hice mejores capturas que las tuyas, aquí os dejo 10 tomadas desde el castillo de Monsaraz, un saludo a todos y como ha dicho Federico mañana más.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes Fede. La verdad, desde el castillo había unas vistas tremendas  :EEK!: , con los prismáticos daba gusto mirar...más que Alqueva, eso parecía que era el Mediterráneo  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , no se veía el final del embalse ni por arriba ni por abajo  :Cool: 

Yo ya pondré mañana las del embalse desde el castillo, me faltan por montar todavía unas cuantas panorámicas  :Wink: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡vaya peazo de reportaje que habeis montado entre los dos! ¿que lastima no haber podido ir!.
Gracias a los 2.
un abrazo

----------


## suer

Enhorabuena a los dos por el "peazo" reportage que habeis hecho. Es curiosa las tonalidades diferentes que presentan las cámaras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos  :Wink: 




> Es curiosa las tonalidades diferentes que presentan las cámaras.


Las dos cámaras son muy diferentes. Además, mis imágenes están tratadas.

Bueno, vamos con otra tiradita, tomada desde:



Aquí estan:

















Un saludo a todos.

----------


## cantarin

HOLA A LOS DOS

 lo vuestro no son fotos... ¡¡¡ SON AUTENTICAS POSTALES DE COLECCIONISTAS!!!!

vaya pasada de reportaje, que gozada el paisaje, como está con tanta agua y eso que ha bajado por lo menos 2 metros, madre cuando este lleno... ese si que tiemblan los portugueses... jejejej 

un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias cantarin  :Wink: 




> como está con tanta agua y eso que ha bajado por lo menos 2 metros, *madre cuando este lleno*... ese si que tiemblan los portugueses...


Pues prácticamente como está ahora. Esos dos metros, poco se apreciarían, tan sólo inundaría esas islillas que se ven a ras de agua y ya está, no creo que se notara mucho la diferencia  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias a todos.

Preciosas las ultimas imágenes desde el castillo Federico, y que decir de las panorámicas, ¡¡magníficas!!...ya me contaras como las haces.

Bueno, voy con otra tirada desde el pueblo de Monsaraz.

Entrada al pueblo, solo se permite la circulación de vehículos a los residentes.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Entrada al castillo.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dentro del castillo se celebran eventos tauirinos.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Desde la arena, esperando al toro a puerta gayola.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Los corrales, no había toros.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Algunas vistas desde las ventanas del castillo.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero que os haya gustado, un saludo a todos.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Federico

Ciertamente visualmente solo se notaría por esas islas y unas riberas mas altas, pero lo que me acordaba era de tu firma, que como dices que el día que la Serena se desperece que tiemblen los portugueses, pues si éste se despereza timblan de verdad porque son 900 hm3 más que la serena.

Un saludo y de verdad muchas gracias por esas postales, a ti y a Fede.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas imágenes, de algunos detalles que se me habían quedado atrás, un saludo a todos.

Las dos primeras de una turbina de la central. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esto no se lo que es, tampoco estaba muy seguro F. Lázaro.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A la izquierda de la foto se ven las obras de la nueva central.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ataguías, por si hay que arreglar las compuertas.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vista de Monsaraz y su castillo.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El amigo F. Lázaro y un servidor descansando después de una jornada inolvidable.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## cantarin

Hola a los dos

Que wapa la foto!!! después de tanta foto una buena foto de los dos autores, sentados en ese paisaje tan precioso. Enhorabuena a los dos por tan magnifico reportaje. Un saludo y muchas gracias 

un saludo amigos.

----------


## Luján

Esa que no tienes claro lo que es no es más que una antena parabólica con su capucha de protección. Seguramente sea la encargada de mantener el embalse comunicado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esa que no tienes claro lo que es no es más que una antena parabólica con su capucha de protección. Seguramente sea la encargada de mantener el embalse comunicado.


Eso es lo que pensaba... pero la duda era el uso de la misma  :Confused: 

Supongo que será para tener todos los datos en tiempo real de la presa, de los grupos de la central, servicios auxiliares, etc, todo integrado en el sinóptico de la presa de Alqueva  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

> Eso es lo que pensaba... pero la duda era el uso de la misma 
> 
> Supongo que será para tener todos los datos en tiempo real de la presa, de los grupos de la central, servicios auxiliares, etc, todo integrado en el sinóptico de la presa de Alqueva


Es verdad, que lo digistes  :Wink: 

Si es una antena parabólica también puede ser para que le guarda no se pierda los partidos de fútbol  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es verdad, que lo digistes 
> 
> Si es una antena parabólica también puede ser para que le guarda no se pierda los partidos de fútbol


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , cómo no, TV Cabo satélite para ver los partidos... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Pues que ando muy liado con otros menesteres y no puedo entrar mucho al foro en los últimos días, pero... vaya vaya, que FEDE y Federico se han marcado una magnífica excursión a Portugal... palabras mayores amigos :EEK!: 

Un saludo pareja... :Big Grin: 
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> Pues que ando muy liado con otros menesteres y no puedo entrar mucho al foro en los últimos días, pero... vaya vaya, que FEDE y Federico se han marcado una magnífica excursión a Portugal... palabras mayores amigos
> 
> Un saludo pareja...
> Antonio


Hola Antonio.

Ya hecho de menos noticias y fotos tuyas del Cenajo, por cierto el embalse de Alqueva, me queda mas cerca que el Cenajo  :Big Grin:  a ver si los podemos ver a los 2 desembalsando por las taitor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos.
> Pues que ando muy liado con otros menesteres y no puedo entrar mucho al foro en los últimos días, pero... vaya vaya, que FEDE y Federico se han marcado una magnífica excursión a Portugal... palabras mayores amigos
> 
> Un saludo pareja...
> Antonio


Hola Antonio, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Ya decía yo que no te veía mucho últimamente  :Embarrassment: . Al igual que lo dicho por Fede, ya estamos echando de menos esos reportajes de El Cenajo, Fuensanta... :Smile: 

A ver si este invierno nos puedes conseguir esta ansiada fotografía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :


Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

> A ver si este invierno nos puedes conseguir esta ansiada fotografía :


Hola Federico

Seguro que este año se puede ver esa imagen en el cenajo, pero sobre todo con J.L. Campillo sobrevolando la zona para inmortalizarlo como sale en la foto jejeje. El tiempo nos lo mostrará.

un saludo.

----------

